# Silly old girl!



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

They do do that @ times, makes you laugh....I always think Nitey has an ulterior motive....meds with food!!!! We are starting to think Nitey has conned Nash into looking sick so they both get some food!!!! Hope she doesnt show any more signs of pain in her leg...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Yup, now can't find a thing wrong with her now, checked everything, she's not favoring either front leg anymore, full range of motion everywhere.... and has climbed on the table and gone up and down the stairs several times...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

They sure do like to make us worry! Hope Bender is continuing to feel better.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Could it have been a snowball?? I freaked out the other night because I looked out the window at Enzo in the yard and he was hopping around on 3 legs. I brought him inside to check him and it turned out he just had the monster of all snowballs stuck to the bottom of his paw.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

No idea what it was, she's had no problems since - other than her usual issues of having some issues on the stairs here and there and needing to get let out first thing in the morning....


----------

